# At&t htc one X ota jellybean 4.1.1 firmware 3.18 root/unlock bootloader?



## marcieevee (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm currently running stock jellybean ota on the at&t HTC one x. I wanna know if anyone will have root access for the new firmware for the people who took the ota. I just recently got this device and out of the box was already ota updated to jellybean so now I can't root since the old method was reported that it does not work and might brick your device


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Go on xda all the ROMS here are for the international one x

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

